# Kayaker Rescued from Westerport this morning



## woody (Aug 15, 2006)

Anyone heard any details??? Heard a radio report (ABC) this morning about a yakker rescued. Rescue service apparently could just see his head above water - no kayak in sight. Don't know if he was a AKFFer. Hopefully he's OK after he recovers from hypothermia!


----------



## Eberbachl (Jun 21, 2007)

Holy cow - hope he's OK!


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

Heard that on the radio this morning too.

Lucky to be found, it was very very cold this morning.

[edit] reported as a canoe on wahtever station it was I was listening to [/edit]


----------



## Eberbachl (Jun 21, 2007)

Anybody been able to find any more info on this story?


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

I heard it was near Tooradin, but nothing's surfaced online as far as my limited searches have turned up.


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

More.

Apparently went out for a fish, and fought the running tide(trying to return to launch spot) for a few hours before tying off to a buoy.

Watch those tides boys and girls, WPB can be nasty.


----------



## Eberbachl (Jun 21, 2007)

Oh yeah, that Western Port tide runs so hard - gotta watch that one...especially in a yak


----------



## Garfish (Jun 2, 2006)

is it that bad??


----------



## Eberbachl (Jun 21, 2007)

I haven't been caught in the WP tide in my yak, but used to fish WP a bit when I had a tinnie.

It runs very hard - I wouldn't like to have to try and paddle against it.

Best option would be to go with and across it it my opinion, and make for the closest shore. Then wait it out, and ride the incoming tide back in. Trying to fight against it is only asking for trouble.


----------



## Straddie (Apr 19, 2007)

Here is a link to the story.......

http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2007 ... 004293.htm

Straddie


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

Good news that he got rescued.


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

Very lucky bloke.

In regaurds to beeing tethered to your yak, I do, you would be surprised how fast a kayak can move away from you in the wind. All i use is about 2mt of tether like you use on ratchet tie downs with a quick release incase getting dragged into rocks.

Cheers Kelly


----------



## kingfisher111 (Jun 13, 2006)

Yes Westernports tides can run pretty quick, sometimes displacing around 10 feet over the 6 hour run. For the informed kayak fishers though it doesn't present too many problems. Good planning of trips sure helps,the tide is best worked with rather than against. Being able to launch our yaks from so many different places sure helps here. The 1 key area of concern with the fast current that I have is having a well thought out and deployable anchoring technique that works every time.

To tether or not to tether is one of those topics that will find people seeing either black or white. On Westernport I always tether, always. To me the kayak is my best floatation aid. At anchor, to get flicked of the yak backwards after a breakage whilst fighting a ray or other big fish with fishing rod in hand could see 4 or 5 seconds pass before you can surface and organise your thoughts, even with your bouyancy vest on. That 5 seconds in fast water could see you 10 or more metres downcurrent of your anchored kayak, with little chance of swimming back to it against the current.
I don't tether in any other spot that I fish. I find it either unnessesary or just plain dangerous. Steve.


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Lucky bloke!


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

With your yak at anchor thats very smart Steve. 8)

Cheers

Scott


----------

